# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Charting & Pivots >  >  How to set # of decimal points displayed?

## earachefl

Hi, just learning Excel here (and statistics as well) and have an issue with a simple pie chart. The data entered is in the form x.x, so 42.4, 5.5, 18.3, etc. When displaying the pie chart, Excel rounds all of these to the nearest integer. If there are multiple entries that are rounded up, the last entry has to be rounded down significantly to conform to 100%, or vice versa. In the example, the last entry was 42.4, and it gets rounded down to 41% on the pie chart.

I can not see any way to allow Excel to show anything other than integer values on the pie chart. Surely there must be a way to show decimal points of one's choosing?

----------


## tuph

Double click any one of the percentage figures on the chart and the Format Data Labels dialog box should open. Click on the Number tab and set the number of decimals you want displayed.

----------


## earachefl

Thanks!!!.....................................................................

----------


## tuph

You're welcome!  :Smilie:

----------

